# AERODYNAMICS FOR NAVAL AVIATORS 1965



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2015)

I came across this.

NAVAIR 00-801-80


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 21, 2015)

Very cool! I have a more up to date copy in my library. Today it looks like this...


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2015)

What year is yours?

The 1965 issue I posted is an updated earlier version. probably from the 50's.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 21, 2015)

I think its 1973


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 21, 2015)

Correction, copyright 1965


----------



## bobm4360 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks!
Bob


----------

